# Slice of Jungle



## Aron_Dip (19 Jan 2013)

Spotted this on another forum... Awesome once my tank is done i think something like this is my next project..


----------



## martinmjr62 (19 Jan 2013)

Awesome looking set up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jan 2013)

Wow, that's incredible!


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jan 2013)

Stunning.....top tank.
hoggie


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (23 Jan 2013)

That is fantastic


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Jan 2013)

yep, thats kick ass!!  i want that wood
great find.


----------



## Alastair (23 Jan 2013)

Awesome find mate..
Is it just me or do the red frogs kind of remind you of gremlins, when they get water tipped on them and start popping out fluff balls from their backs???  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

